# Galvez Oil Free Reds = NOT



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Ventured out the other day with a local yocal -and his soon to be better half. They had to work so they were on for a very short while. 

Fog was froggy and thick in the am. I started the slow bite am with a spool n snap. I was on the last parts of a mono to braid spool and had a snag that was not recoverable and took some line. Anyway, had the first hit and it spooled n snapped the mono part of the line. Drag was set for the braid. Sheet . The big one got away.. 

WE hooked up on the Reds on a honey hole and stayed until they had to go. Reds were there, but the trout were not . John also lost that bigun.. Not by line snap though.. Unglued. 

Water was about 65 degrees with a good incoming tide earlier int eh wee am hours. When I left for the day , water was an emerald green. With the North North est winds, it should stay that way. 


I been out lots of times in the fog, but I opted to feech closer to the launch that day instead of making the trip to the jetties with a weak afternoon tide. Seeing a giant ghost ship silently approaching closely out of the fog is a rush in its self. 

I wont comment on the collision as it should not of happened. I was about 13 mi from the accident and at that time, the sky's have cleared. Not much of any info is coming from either Captain or other boaters around at the time of the incident .. Sure hope they were not texting.

Now for the Oil report:

Lil Olive Oil used in the Provencal Bouillabaisse with with a spiced garlic Rouille
with a South of France Rose ! If you have some type of feech soup or ?? Try it. Its a sparking Rose like no other. Get the one from south France or Italy.

Oil Dish #2 is a Balsamic EVOO type marinade sided with a roasted corn, peppers watercress salad topped with a EVOOil Balsamic Red Wine vinaigrette dressing.


----------

